# throwing a big dry top



## murphy4trees (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWlPac0btqA

threw this oak top 17'..


----------



## deevo (Sep 17, 2010)

Good stuff Daniel, looked like a nasty one structually speaking and showed when the tops exploded when they hit the ground. Good work!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 17, 2010)

What's a Hydranga?


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> What's a Hydranga?



Apparently something the homeowner was worried about more than his lawn.

What's up with this "dry top" terminology murph? I have only heard old ladies refer to deadwood as "dry".


----------



## Treetom (Sep 18, 2010)

*Aight*

Two words: helmet cam. With all the fancy knots, rigging and notches you're using in your videos, your POV would add a lot to the story. Potential clients viewing that video may not appreciate the lawn damage. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 18, 2010)

I threw a willow spar/top 20' to clear a fence cause the lift I was in was maxed out, but I'm good so no big deal.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 19, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Two words: helmet cam. With all the fancy knots, rigging and notches you're using in your videos, your POV would add a lot to the story. Potential clients viewing that video may not appreciate the lawn damage. Thanks for posting.



Lawn damage? Lawn Damage!!!??? LAWN DAMAGE!!!!!????


----------



## tomhank (Sep 30, 2010)

your POV would add a lot to the story. Potential clients viewing that video may not appreciate the lawn damage. Thanks for posting.


----------



## herry (Oct 4, 2010)

A clear fence cause the lift I was in was maxed out, but I'm good so no big deal.


----------

